# Gerbil piccies - pic heavy



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sugar:









[/IMG]










"Is that a camera I see?"










"This looks like the way out. Yes this is the way out. Spice, keep a look out."










Spice:










"Me trying to escape? *Quick innocent pose* No, me is just relaxing on this nice comfy ledge."










And of course, their living accommodation, seen from above, the bedroom was their choice, they chose to sleep there, the divider was just to put the wheel and water bottle on but they make use of every inch of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pics. Love that one of Sugar trying to escape.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Great pics. Love that one of Sugar trying to escape.


Me too and the one of Spice sat on the ledge doing her balancing act, Sugar wasn't the only one with escaping ideas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

davidc said:


> Me too and the one of Spice sat on the ledge doing her balancing act, Sugar wasn't the only one with escaping ideas.


Yeah Spice had the same ideas.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi it's nice to see your Gerbils have a lovely spacious tank. It would benefit them to have much deeper bedding however to enable them to dig their own tunnels 

I'm wondering if you would mind sharing where you obtained Sugar and Spice from please? The reason I ask is that Sugar has similar markings to a heterozygous lethal spot gerbil (white paws)


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My daughter's gerbil has those white markings on her paws.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Aw they are stunning! I've never had Gerbils before. What are they like as pets? Are they like hamsters or rats?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> Hi it's nice to see your Gerbils have a lovely spacious tank. It would benefit them to have much deeper bedding however to enable them to dig their own tunnels
> 
> I'm wondering if you would mind sharing where you obtained Sugar and Spice from please? The reason I ask is that Sugar has similar markings to a heterozygous lethal spot gerbil (white paws)


They have deeper bedding now, that was just from when I was cleaning them out putting the fresh bedding in, took a pic before I'd finished but will take another one with their deeper bedding. They like to recycle the toilet roll tubes they chew and use them as well as the soft (edible) bedding they use in their nest.
They were from the Pets At Home Adoption Centre. 



WelshYorkieLover said:


> Aw they are stunning! I've never had Gerbils before. What are they like as pets? Are they like hamsters or rats?


I've never had hamsters or rats so not sure if they are similar. Except they don't need cleaning out as often, they are clean animals though shouldn't be bathed. They can have sand baths, a lot of gerbils love rolling about in it, but use dust extracted chinchilla sand, except they just decided to waste it all instead and tip it all up.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

polishrose said:


> My daughter's gerbil has those white markings on her paws.


Would it be possible to see a picture please?

David - Do you know if they were in the adoption centre because they were "old stock" or if they came from an outside source? It's worrying these WP's are out in circulation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

GerbilNik said:


> Would it be possible to see a picture please?
> 
> David - Do you know if they were in the adoption centre because they were "old stock" or if they came from an outside source? It's worrying these WP's are out in circulation.


I know why they were there but will give David a shout. I know they're not old. the girls are young gerbils.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

danielled said:


> I know why they were there but will give David a shout. I know they're not old. the girls are young gerbils.


By old stock i don't mean the gerbils will be old as such, but rather they have past the "baby" stage and weren't being sold in store. The last thing the Gerbil gene pool needs are a load of WP's being out in circulation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

GerbilNik said:


> By old stock i don't mean the gerbils will be old as such, but rather they have past the "baby" stage and weren't being sold in store. The last thing the Gerbil gene pool needs are a load of WP's being out in circulation.


 thought you meant as in od gerbils sorry.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

danielled said:


> thought you meant as in od gerbils sorry.


lol no probs


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

GerbilNik said:


> lol no probs


I'll give David a shout when I get another pm of him.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll try getting you a pic.It was one of the first things we noticed about her, that she had white on her feet, because our greyhound has white on her feet too and we were joking about them being related.

ETA-she was from the adoption part of [email protected] around 6 months old.

Pics uploading as we speak


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

GerbilNik said:


> By old stock i don't mean the gerbils will be old as such, but rather they have past the "baby" stage and weren't being sold in store. The last thing the Gerbil gene pool needs are a load of WP's being out in circulation.


I think they were taken back because of a very bad biting problem with Spice, sure that's what happened but it was a while ago now.
I looked up the other thing you mentioned and I'm probably looking in the wrong places, but Sugar has different coloured nails. One white one on each back leg, the rest being black. And most of them are white on the front legs, the rest being black.
Is this bad? Does it affect Sugars' lifespan at all?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

I will need to get clarification to make sure that Sugar is definitely what I think she is. I'll ask Ed, the owner of the eGerbil website to have a good look and give me his opinion.

It may or may not affect her lifespan - hopefully not! What it does mean however is that she is a carrier of the lethal spotting gene. Although you aren't using yours for breeding, if these heterozygous wp gerbils are out in circulation and other people are, they could produce pups with the lethal gene. Not to mention producing more and more Gerbils who would carry this gene. Would you mind letting me know which PAH they came from please?


----------

